# thinking of moving to nz



## floydkara (Feb 8, 2011)

hi everyone,just joined this forum my partner and i are considering emigrating to new zealand but dont really know where we stand in terms of being accepted for a visa,im a qualified plumber and heating engineer i only qualified last year so only have 1 years work experiance does this effect us?
Also i was wandering if anyone could tell me if plumbing is on the skilled shortage list for NZ as i couldnt see it there.

would be greatfull for any info anyone could provide.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

floydkara said:


> hi everyone,just joined this forum my partner and i are considering emigrating to new zealand but dont really know where we stand in terms of being accepted for a visa,im a qualified plumber and heating engineer i only qualified last year so only have 1 years work experiance does this effect us?
> Also i was wandering if anyone could tell me if plumbing is on the skilled shortage list for NZ as i couldnt see it there.
> 
> would be greatfull for any info anyone could provide.


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

You're right - 'plumber' doesn't seem to be on the list at the moment. Surprising - but it keeps on changing so keep looking.

Your years of experience will make a difference to the points you can claim, but I guess you're young (well, younger than me  ) so that will be a plus.

Fill in the on-line EOI points iindicator (on the right hand side of the immigration website screen) and see how you do.


----------



## floydkara (Feb 8, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
> 
> You're right - 'plumber' doesn't seem to be on the list at the moment. Surprising - but it keeps on changing so keep looking.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply
i done a points test and only get 80 points because my trade isn't on the skilled shortage list (which im surprised about) i have heard that i would need 2 years minimum work experience but id be willing to wait until next year if this was the case.

im not as young as you may think but thanks for the compliment  i was an adult apprentice, im 28 years old now do you know what age restrictions there are?

Anyway iv got an immigration seminar in edinburgh on sat so hopefully get the answers i need there.

thanks again for your info.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

floydkara said:


> thanks for your reply
> i done a points test and only get 80 points because my trade isn't on the skilled shortage list (which im surprised about) i have heard that i would need 2 years minimum work experience but id be willing to wait until next year if this was the case.
> 
> im not as young as you may think but thanks for the compliment  i was an adult apprentice, im 28 years old now do you know what age restrictions there are?
> ...


28's young! We emigrated 5 years ago, when I was 46. The 'cut-off' age is 55 in NZ, and 45 in Australia.


----------

